
USA top officers warn about device hacks while World Cup - antpls
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-russia-hackers-exclusive/exclusive-us-counterspy-warns-world-cup-travelers-devices-could-be-hacked-idUSKBN1J82YX
======
antpls
Not sure if Reuters actually verified top US officers claims. Could this be
considered fake news?

Edit : I'm being downvoted, and maybe I'm playing the devil advocate, but to
me it almost sounds like diffamation against the Russian government. They are
being accused (word "likely" used in the article) for an act that may never
happen, was never intended or is hardly proveable.

------
rbanffy
I wonder how successful were the USB fans in Singapore.

~~~
antpls
Could you explain what you mean?

~~~
maxerickson
Someone gave a bunch of journalists USB powered personal fans.

[https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/spyware-geeks-freak-
sin...](https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/spyware-geeks-freak-singapore-
journalists-usb-fans_us_5b1f0a72e4b0bbb7a0e0793e)

